# How many cheat meals or cheat days do you do While bulking or cutting??



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm currently doing 1 full cheat meal and 1 half cheat meal (chicken fajitas, or sushi with a load of prawns) a week... I'm cutting.

What about yourselves?

I diet 7 days a week except for those 2 meals.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I thought bulking was just one big cheat meal :blink:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I will have 2 meals sat/sun where i will eat things like white potatoes, be it roast or mash. otherwise i am pretty strict with myself


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

i eat clean 6 days a week while bulking i only need one cheat day & even then i really dont tend to use that cheat day


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Every day is a cheat day.


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

I dont cut because im very lean anyway so dont have the need to cheat because im always bulking, every day is a cheat day


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

While I'm cutting I really need one or two cheats a week, but I don't think I could go for one full cheat day.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mine varies from 1 cheat meal a week to a full cheat day once a fortnight. Mine all depends on how lean im looking and whether i feel i need a cheat or not. Can happliy go weeks without a cheat.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mine varies from 1 cheat meal a week to a full cheat day once a fortnight. Mine all depends on how lean im looking and whether i feel i need a cheat or not. Can happliy go weeks without a cheat.


funny isnt it? What we consider cheat meals others eat on a regular basis just find it abit amusing


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

infernal0988 said:


> funny isnt it? What we consider cheat meals others eat on a regular basis just find it abit amusing


Yep, although on Friday i had SIX kit kat chunkies in 14 minutes at work for a challange.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cheat days for me turns into an all out binge now matter what way i look at it, Vampire for chocolate!!

Just try to have a cheat meal now pizza but fitted into macros


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yep, although on Friday i had SIX kit kat chunkies in 14 minutes at work for a challange.


when i have a cheat day i go on a total binge of food armagedon :lol:


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Depends.. I went about 3 weeks without one at the beginning of my cut.. Sometimes I'll do it twice a week.. I was probably cutting 800 calories under maintenance so a cheat meal rarely even pushed me out of a deficit..


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

over 2 liters of milk a day and 2 bagels a day when bulking so kinda cheating every day :S

only clean i eating really is my jackets and tuna


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

When I'm bulking like I am now I aim for over 6000cals and eat anything I want. 6 meals out of a day will be clean food but a lot of it but two will be high calorie crap like a domino's pizza and a tub of ben and jerrys or 4 mcdonalds double cheeseburgers and 2 fries. Im always getting bigger without much fat gain so i'll stick with this for now.

When im cutting i'm super strict 6 days a week and then go crazy on a saturday and often eat 10,000 cals plus 20 beers. Fvck it i'm not competing so if its takes me longer to lean out doing this then so be it


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

iv found when dieting 1 per week is best.

off season just enjoy your food. I cheat about 3x week.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> When I'm bulking like I am now I aim for over 6000cals and eat anything I want. 6 meals out of a day will be clean food but a lot of it but two will be high calorie crap like a domino's pizza and a tub of ben and jerrys or 4 mcdonalds double cheeseburgers and 2 fries. Im always getting bigger without much fat gain so i'll stick with this for now.
> 
> When im cutting i'm super strict 6 days a week and then go crazy on a saturday and often eat 10,000 cals plus 20 beers. Fvck it i'm not competing so if its takes me longer to lean out doing this then so be it


Thats impressive. I struggle to get food down me :\


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Cactus87 said:


> Thats impressive. I struggle to get food down me :\


I wouldnt say its impressive mate, I've worked up to eating this much as I've gotten bigger. Keep plugging away and it'll all become easier


----------



## Wemshie (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't cheat as such, I always make sure that whatever I eat fits into my macros and calorie allowance. If I want a cheeseburger, it comes out of my macros. So my other meals that day are... Cleaner I guess.


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know if you can call the way I'm cutting a cheat, some days I'll have a big mac sandwich or a quarter pounder sandwich but still hit my macro's/calorie deficit

Does that count? If not, then the only time I've cheated(gone over calories) in 14 days of cutting is with alcohol, first time was alright I stuck to diet coke/vodka all night, second one was a disaster ended up on pints of budweiser/jagerbombs and finished the night with a half lb burger covered in doner meat

:sad:


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

bulking is bulking, get the the calories one way or another IMO.

cutting, I tend to have a cheat day rather than a cheat meal, but even then its quite tame, normally I might have a meal out or head to the choclate cupboard for a bar of bournville lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As long as I got my 500g protein in, I ate whatever I wanted on my bulk.

Cutting is different. 4 hour window on Saturday night. Eat/drink as much as possible, usually make myself sick and have to go to bed


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Don't know if you can call the way I'm cutting a cheat, some days I'll have a big mac sandwich or a quarter pounder sandwich but still hit my macro's/calorie deficit
> 
> Does that count? If not, then the only time I've cheated(gone over calories) in 14 days of cutting is with alcohol, first time was alright I stuck to diet coke/vodka all night, second one was a disaster ended up on pints of budweiser/jagerbombs and finished the night with a half lb burger covered in doner meat
> 
> :sad:


ha ha, monster burger.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2013)

It's friday it's my cheat day, and today I will have a mars bar


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Started cutting wednesday...I f**king hate all you guys.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

All you clean-eating bulkers depress me with your dedication. I've been trying to tidy up my diet with this bulk (with varying degrees of success depending on what the missus cooks when i get home) but in the past I've always bulked Lee Priest style. Eat my target of 350g protein for the day,and anything else goes! Explains my love handles :S


----------



## liamhutch (Mar 25, 2008)

i'm clean bulking and i don't call any meal a cheat if i can make it fit my macros.

So the only real cheats are booze on a weekend


----------

